# برنامج رائع لتعليم الإلكترونيات بالأبعاد الثلاث



## محمد النتشة (5 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
إخواني/أخواتي روّاد هذا الصرح المبارك بإذن الله أحضرت لكم اليوم برنامج وقد أعجبني هذا البرنامج جدا
حيث أنك تستطيع أن ترسم الدائرة الإلكترونية ومشاهدتها بشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد وكأنها حقيقية ويتضمن البرنامج برنامج آخر لرسم الدوائر المطبوعة أو ما يسمى بـ PCB - Printed Circuit Board وبه الأدوات لوضع أفضل مسار بين المكونات الإلكترونية​ 
برنامج لا يضيّع بصراحة وهو من أربع أقسام كل قسم حجمه 8 Megabyte​ 
*Crocodile Technology 3D 609*
Part1
Part2
Part3
Part4​ 
صور من البرنامج​ 








​ 


​ 
2​ 


​ 
3​ 


​ 
4​ 



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1010x675 والحجم 73 كيلوبايت .


​ 
5
في هذه المرحلة يمكنك طباعة رسم اللوحة المطبوعة من الوجهين مع بيان مواقع المكونات باختيارعرض الرسم في أشكال مختلفة
6​ 



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x559 والحجم 54 كيلوبايت .


​ 
7​ 


​ 
8​ 


​ 

نقل المكونات​ 


​ 
وهناك برنامج آخر يهتم بالقوانين الفيزيائية أيضا وللرجوع إليه يرجى زيارة هذه الصفحة من منتدى القرية الإلكترونية
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## محمد النتشة (5 يناير 2010)

وين الردود


----------



## shadi513 (5 يناير 2010)

احم احم
نحن هنا


----------



## husain4 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكل الجهود المبذولة وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد النتشة (6 يناير 2010)

نسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## makawi-the (7 يناير 2010)

*مجهود رائع جدا جدا 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر ....*


----------



## طارق رعد سلمان (7 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## rachid1975 (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هدا العمل الرائع


----------



## skynet (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الرائع ومجهودك الكبير الرائع ولكن ...... البرنامج ناقص . عند فتحه يريد تسجيل للبرنامج لكي يعمل ,ياريت السيريل .


----------



## moaz essam (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر ولك تحياتى وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## haroush5 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## محمد النتشة (23 يناير 2010)

أخواني الموضوع منقول إدعوا للذي أجتهد فيه وللذين شاركوا على نشره


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي والله مجهود كبير وجميل بارك الله بك
وان شاء الله جاري التحميل 
وان شاء الله نعمل مشاريع عليه او في البداية نعمل دورة صغيرة للتدريب عليه


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 يناير 2010)

اخي " محمد النت " يبدو انك تعمل على هذا البرنامج جيدا اريد ان اسئالك سؤال هل لهذا البرنامج مزايا تختلف عن برنامج بروتيوس اذا عندك خلفية عن برنامج البروتيوس


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 يناير 2010)

والله يا اخوان عنجد برنامج رااائع وعنجد من الآخر خصوصا انو بحاكي الالكترونيات والميكانيكا وبأمكانك تعمل جهاز مع التأكد ان الاجزاء الميكانيكية ممكن تشتغل 
والله برنامج جميل ومهم للجميع مش بس للي بدهم يتعلمو وبردو للبدهم يعلمو الآخرين مثلا استاذ او محاضر ومهم جدا للمصممين وامكانياته كبيرة وجميلة

والله مشكور انا نزلت البرنامج ومعا كمان السيريل وشغال مية المية مشكور واتمنا من الجميع تحميل البرنامج لانه عنجد رائع وفي مزايا كتيرة عن البروتيوس لان البروتيوس له مجال متخصص اكثر في المايكر كونترولار وهذا للتعليم الالكترونيات


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

تسلم على الجهد الرائع


----------



## اسعد المصلح (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## احلام مهندس جدع (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 

وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ايوب (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك وبك وعليك


----------



## gouriani (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فائق حمادي (6 فبراير 2010)

Amazing program
Thanks


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmd_ragab (7 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك


----------



## بت حمدان (8 فبراير 2010)

البرنامج رائع بصراحة مجهود لا يقدر بثمن 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الحارث33 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا:75::77::1:


----------



## مسلم هادي (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## futurelight (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووور والواضح من الصور أنه رائع ولكن حجم الربرنامج كبير الحجم نوعا ما ولا أستطيع تحميل البرنامج لأنو سرعة الأنترنت عندي لا تتجاوز 4كيلو بت بالثانية


----------



## mamdouh100 (24 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ahmad7002 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabrawy (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور ومجهود رائع


----------



## اسامه سليم (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه البرامج الجامده دى ياهندسه ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمود النوبى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmedcohassn1 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

والله والله لو طول الوقت هشكر فيك ما وفيتك حقق على هذه البرنامج الجميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elmustafa (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم علي البرنامج المفيد جدا


----------



## eng nb (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng nb (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين ................لكن مطلوب ترخيص البرنامج


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علي 2011الحجاج (4 مايو 2012)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله يوفقكم


----------

